# Forum Other Languages Greek language  Греция идет на сближение с Россией?

## Antonio1986

Греция идет на сближение с

----------


## vikk

я думаю, что русские будут не против такого сближения)))

----------


## Basil77

Русские то да, только вот Греции вряд ли дадут это сделать. К сожалению, ни Греция, ни любая другая страна Евросоюза, не является сегодня суверенным государством и не может в полной мере определять свою внешнюю политику. Хозяева из Вашингтона свистнут своим шавкам из Брюсселя и Берлина, и те быстро поставят правительство Греции на место.

----------


## vikk

Однако, если Греция покажет свое "фи" Евросоюзу, то это будет первый беспрецедентный шаг в отношении развития нашей дружбы)

----------


## Basil77

> Однако, если Греция покажет свое "фи" Евросоюзу, то это будет первый беспрецедентный шаг в отношении развития нашей дружбы)

 К сожалению, в политике всё сложнее и одновременно гораздо циничнее и дружба тут не при чём. Демарш Греции относительно позиции Евросоюза по России может быть просто очередной картой в торге с Брюсселем по поводу смягчения режима "затягивания поясов" и предоставления новых субсидий от ЕС.

----------


## Crocodile

Мне кажется, что ЕС давным-давно надоел этот конфликт. Собственно, с моей точки зрения, главная цель - открыто поссорить двух глобальных конкурентов уже достигнута. Всю кашу заварила ЕС, но об этом ни в России ни в США уже давно никто не помнит и, собственно, никаких особенных претензий к ЕС нет. Основные претензии только к США. Теперь, удачно поссорив двух орлов, задача ЕС тихо свалить в сторону, чтобы случайно не попасть под раздачу. Но, остаётся вопрос - как это сделать красиво и естественно, чтобы ни у кого не закрались смутные сомнения. Именно по этому, как мне кажется, и дали радикальным левым силам в Греции победить с таким оглушительным успехом. В моём представлении, СИРИЗА должна выступить эдакой официальной силой, имеющей право легально давить на руководство ЕС, которое для вида ещё годик поломается и нехотя согласится.

----------


## diogen_

> Всю кашу заварила ЕС, но об этом ни в России ни в США уже давно никто не помнит и, собственно, никаких особенных претензий к ЕС нет. Основные претензии только к США. Теперь, удачно поссорив двух орлов, задача ЕС тихо свалить в сторону, чтобы случайно не попасть под раздачу.

 Крок, а в чем был смысл заваривания каши для ЕС? Какими такими целительными питательными веществами  их многочленный организм эта каша наполнила и позволила свалить в сторону в подходящий момент? Или это просто   следствие врожденных пороков их изначально извращенной европейской души?  ::    

> В моём представлении, СИРИЗА должна выступить эдакой официальной силой, имеющей право легально давить на руководство ЕС, которое для вида ещё годик поломается и нехотя согласится.

 С чем ЕС должно согласиться? ::

----------


## dic

> Русские то да, только вот Греции вряд ли дадут это сделать. К сожалению, ни Греция, ни любая другая страна Евросоюза, не является сегодня суверенным государством и не может в полной мере определять свою внешнюю политику. Хозяева из Вашингтона свистнут своим шавкам из Брюсселя и Берлина, и те быстро поставят правительство Греции на место.

----------


## Crocodile

> Крок, а в чем был смысл заваривания каши для ЕС? Какими такими целительными питательными веществами  их многочленный организм эта каша наполнила и позволила свалить в сторону в подходящий момент? Или это просто   следствие врожденных пороков их изначально извращенной европейской души?

 Ну, это я тут давненько уже высказываю свою маргинальную теорию, думал ты в теме. Вкратце, Европа потеряла своё влияние в результате двух мировых войн друг с другом. У Европы три конкурента: США, Россия и Китай. У США есть и экомическое могущество и ядерная триада, у России - ядерная триада, у Китая - экомическое могущество. Чтобы восстановить былое величие, Европе (конкретнее Германии, Англии и Франции) нужно столкнуть США с союзом России и Китая. А откладывать это в долгий ящик нельзя, т.к. через пару-тройку декад демографическая ситуация в Европе сместится окончательно в сторону, скажем так, "некоренного европейского населения", и тогда попытку реванша можно считать успешно проваленной. Смотрим на тренд:  
1. Внешний долг США скачкообразно рос начиная с 11 сентября 2001 г. На сегодняшний день экономическая ситуация в США висит на фуфу. Производство en mass ушло из страны, а восстановить его будет, при желании очень непросто. Вспоминаем, с каким скрипом принимался бюджет США на последний фискальный год.  
2. Начиная с 11 сентября 2001 г, из-за малоосмысленных войн, в которые был втянут США, образ США в мире окончательно сформировался как агрессивный и милитаризованный, что способствует военным альянсам против США и подрыву доверия к военным внутри страны. Ну, и к пункту 1.   
3. Военный и экономический альянс России и Китая уже, возможно, не за горами.  
4. С чисто военной точки зрения, Россия не может себе позволить иметь общих границ с государством-членом НАТО. Пограничные конфликты заставляют Россию расширять вокруг себя буферную зону, чтобы увеличить стратегическую глубину. Это было очевидно уже в последней грузинской войне и не потеряло своей актуальности и в украинской войне.  
5. Почему не расформировано НАТО? Или, хотя бы, закреплена политика нерасширения НАТО? Неужели для совместной борьбы с терроризмом? Вряд ли. Рискну предположить, что НАТО не выполнило до конца своего предназначения - нейтрализации ядерной триады России. В моём представлении, ГШ НАТО не может спать спокойно, потому, что весь мир живёт пятой точкой на вулкане - а что если у этих малопонятных русских с их вечным бардаком и коррупцией в их сибирских ***нях перегорит какой-нибудь сорокалетней давности проводок и где-то что-то взлетит и шарахнет всеми шестью боеголовками по стратегическим целям в США? Где гарантии, что этого не произойдёт? Ясный пень, что командование РВСН РФ бодро рапортует об успехах в боевой и политической подготовке, но ведь инспекторов же на военные ядерные объекты даже при Ельцине не допустили. А сейчас и подавно, хотя проводки постарели ещё больше. В сухом остатке - казус белли.  
6. США переводит свои базы со стратегическими бомбардировщиками (высокоточные бункерные бомбы для поражения ядерных шахт, ага!) из бедной Европы (якобы дико напуганной военной агрессией России) неизвестно куда, но так "что это позволит США также уделять больше внимания Азиатско-Тихоокеанскому региону". ВВС США покидают ряд баз в Европе, включая и британские - BBC Russian   
...  
N-1. Стратегические противники мочат друг друга напрямую или опосредовано в азиатско-тихоокеанском регионе и вообще далеко от Европы, изматывая друг друга.  
N. PROFIT!!!    
Как-то так..

----------


## maxmixiv

Отсюда немного по-другому обстановка выглядит.
1. Проблемы у США, там же "работают эффективные институты", там же придумали НАТО. А вот в остальной части планеты таких институтов нет.
2. Европа не может быть единой никогда, только на бумаге. Объединение Англии, Франции и Германии невозможно представить. 
3. Конкурировать Европа ни с кем не хочет. Лениво.
4. В результате всего Европа страдает, а США - наоборот.
5. Китаю Россия на что? Слишком разные весовые категории.
(N мало, возьмём K) K. Профит у США, ну и у Китая попутно.

----------


## diogen_

Крок, мне  кажется что овчинка выделки не стоит для Европы, даже если  на секунду предположить, что все  твои предпосылки верны. Абстрактное “влияние” ничем не измеришь, а вот кризис и  возможные горячие и холодные войны  очень даже  ударят по их карманам и не только по ним. Ну и шила в мешке не утаишь. Такие планы в мире  “после Сноудена”  давно бы стали известны в США, и Европа уже бы получила нагоняй по полной программе, если бы она что-то подобное вынашивала. И еще, думаю, в Европе совсем не рады СИРИЗЕ. Зачем им нужны грязные комми в таком уютном буржуазном междусобойчике. Греки избрали СИРИЗУ исходя из принципа “Берешь деньги чужие и на время, а возвращаешь свои и навсегда”.)) Вот они и не спешат возвращать. А насколько тут России выгорит,  поживем – увидим. Если Меркель дрогнет и уступит греческим “шантажистам”, то новым санкциям быть, в противном случае – пронесет, а может и даже что-то снимут.

----------


## Crocodile

Дио, всё, что ты говоришь - очень разумно. Единственная загвоздка в том, что Европа - это не некая монолитная структура, там у разных групп разные интересы, и разные группы по-разному пробуют решить свои проблемы. То, что я пытаюсь сказать - с моей квочки зрения, в Европе *возможно* есть достаточно организованная сила, обладающая решимостью и возможностями влиять на ситуацию таким способом, каким я описал выше.

----------

